# ASUS P8Z77-v pro/thunderbolt motherboard, BIOS problem. system wont start



## prestoopnik (Sep 18, 2012)

so I'm building my first system and I got as far as the lights and fans turning on... when I turn the system on the fans and lights turn on(as previously stated) and the BOOT_DEVICE_LED turns on as solid red. As well as a single short beep which the manual says means the VGA is detected, quick boot is set to disable, no keyboard detected. 

my specs are: 

-ASUS P8Z77-v-pro/thunderbolt motherboard 

-cool master haf-x case 

-intel core i5-3570 

-MSI geforce 660 ti PE 

-cool master Silent Pro M 1000W 

-G.Skill trident X series 16gb(2x8gb) (placed in slots A2 and B2 as the manual suggested) 

-western digital 1TB caviar green 

-and i can't figure out exactly what my disc drive is 


I've looked up some possible solutions one being that my bios is outdated and doesn't support the chip I have set up in my motherboard. I tried doing a USB BIOS flashback but either it didn't work or I was doing it wrong which is very possible. However a lot of the other people who I saw who were having similar problems had the bios working when i turn my system on nothing comes up on the screen (which I have plugged into the DVI) 

On the ASUS website on their support page ( http://www.service.asus.com/#!Downloads/c1wax ) I looked at the BIOS updates and one says that it supports new CPUs. and if it is a new BIOS that I need how would I go about doing so?


----------



## Hood (Sep 30, 2012)

The boot led will stay on until the BIOS sees a bootable hard drive, which yours isn't, until Windows is installed, so that's normal.  The no video issue is caused by bad RAM, incompatable RAM, or possibly even a CPU cooler installed too tight (I had this happen last month!).  Or bent pins in the mobo socket - lot of that going around.  Have you tried booting with just 1 stick of 2GB or 4GB capacity?  That often works, and indicates RAM issues with the 8GB sticks.  I'm guessing it won't boot to the Windows install disk either.  The BIOS version it shipped with is fine for your CPU.  It may be a bad board and have to be RMA'd.


----------



## prestoopnik (Sep 30, 2012)

What do you mean by bootable hdd do i need a replacement one? And i just tried booting it with 1 stick of 4gb ram my brother has and im getting a red light next to my RAM slots. Which the manual says theres a hardware error with the RAM. Also before when this did not happen but i could restart POST with my keyboard and then one time i got the error next to my 8gb sticks of ram. And now it stops there with no beeps


----------



## prestoopnik (Sep 30, 2012)

k... so, i tried with my brothers 4gb stick as i said and that gave me the error light. but then i tried it again with my 8gb stick the light didnt show up and it goes back to the boot_device_led again. also sometimes when i restart POST by pressing CTRL-ALT-DLT i get a beep code that means hardware component failure. but this doesnt happen all the time. if my cpu cooler is on to tightly how would i loosen it?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2012)

prestoopnik said:


> k... so, i tried with my brothers 4gb stick as i said and that gave me the error light. but then i tried it again with my 8gb stick the light didnt show up and it goes back to the boot_device_led again. also sometimes when i restart POST by pressing CTRL-ALT-DLT i get a beep code that means hardware component failure. but this doesnt happen all the time. if my cpu cooler is on to tightly how would i loosen it?



If the DRAM_LED, CPU_LED, and VGA_LED aren't lighting up, then it sounds like a hard drive problem. How does the integrated graphics work? Can you take the GeForce out of the picture for testing purposes?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 30, 2012)

You have windows installed?


----------



## Hood (Sep 30, 2012)

prestoopnik said:


> What do you mean by bootable hdd do i need a replacement one? And i just tried booting it with 1 stick of 4gb ram my brother has and im getting a red light next to my RAM slots. Which the manual says theres a hardware error with the RAM. Also before when this did not happen but i could restart POST with my keyboard and then one time i got the error next to my 8gb sticks of ram. And now it stops there with no beeps



I mean a hard drive isn't bootable until there's an operating system installed on it.  You said it's a new build, so I assumed a new, empty drive.  At this point your best option is to call Asus support, try everything they tell you to try, and start the RMA process to get another board.  They will tell you to try booting with just one stick of RAM and one drive, and reset CMOS, and if that doesn't work, remove the board and check the CPU socket for bent pins.  If one or more pins are bent they will tell you it's user damage and not under warranty, and offer to replace the socket for a price.  If you argue with them, they might just hang up and lose your RMA.  That's when you whip out a good pair of tweezers and a very good magnifier, and try to straighten the bent pins.  If that fails, you can send it in for repair.  I never heard of all the RAM slots being bad at the same time, but I suppose it's possible.


----------

